# Logiciel pour déclencher le ventilateur d'un AluBook



## Mac Mag' (13 Mars 2004)

Bonjour,

Je suis à la recherche d'un utilitaire permettant de déclencher manuellement le ventilateur d'un AluBook. Vu comment il chauffe, j'aimerais bien pouvoir apaiser ses souffrances...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Cordialement


----------



## karr (13 Mars 2004)

Cela n'existe probablement pas .

Quel Alubook ???

Il en existe 3 modèles , et une foultitude de sous-modèles ...


----------



## Mac Mag' (13 Mars 2004)

Je ne possède pas d'AluBook mais je prospecte pour un ami. Il possède un AluBook 15" à 1GHz

Voilà-voilà !


----------



## WebOliver (13 Mars 2004)

Mac Mag' a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis à la recherche d'un utilitaire permettant de déclencher manuellement le ventilateur d'un AluBook. Vu comment il chauffe, j'aimerais bien pouvoir apaiser ses souffrances...
> 
> ...



Qu'il chauffe beaucoup est tout à fait normal. Il faut malheureusement s'en accommoder. Le ventilateur se déclenchera de lui-même quand il jugera bon que la chaleur devient trop importante.

Mieux vaut ne pas trop pratiquer ce genre de manipulations.


----------



## Delusive (14 Mars 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'il chauffe beaucoup est tout à fait normal. Il faut malheureusement s'en accommoder. Le ventilateur se déclenchera de lui-même quand il jugera bon que la chaleur devient trop importante.
> 
> Mieux vaut ne pas trop pratiquer ce genre de manipulations.


Le problème est qu'il ne faut pas le mettre sur ses genoux. Les hautes températures près de la peau ont tendance à provoquer un dérèglement de l'ADN 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (du même type que les coups de soleils répétés). C'est cette sensation de brulûre lente...
Donc ce genre de choses peut-être pratiques. Mais rien ne vaut laisser le portable en face de soi sur une table c'est sûr.


----------



## papman (14 Mars 2004)

Les coups de soleil provoquent des mutations de l'ADN à cause de UV qui sont mutagènes (agent bloquant de la réplication). C'est donc le soleil le problème... Mais pour la chaleur 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, ça vient de santé Magazine ou Femme Actuelle  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




???


----------



## albin (14 Mars 2004)

et pour les ibook dual usd 500 il existe un soft c'est juste pour éviter qui ne chauffe trop cette été.
a+


----------



## powerbook867 (14 Mars 2004)

Pour quil chauffe pas faut le metre sur une surface en metal ou en verre !!!


----------



## decoris (14 Mars 2004)

un ibook 500 qui chauffe? laisse moi rire...

ça chauffe pas ces bêbête la!


----------



## albin (14 Mars 2004)

il tourne 24h sur 24h est comme il a été bien étudier ils ont mis le DD et la carte graphique au même endroit a gauche du track pad donc j'ai le poigné gauche plus chaud que le droit.
a+


----------



## Delusive (14 Mars 2004)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Les coups de soleil provoquent des mutations de l'ADN à cause de UV qui sont mutagènes (agent bloquant de la réplication). C'est donc le soleil le problème... Mais pour la chaleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est très sérieux 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Suivant l'utilisation qui est faite, le dessous de l'iBook chauffe plus ou moins. Ca peut vite grimper.
De plus comme tout équipement électronique, il émet une flopée de radiations. 
Laisse le 10mn sur tes genoux, et même si le dessous n'est pas chaud, tu sentiras quelque chose


----------



## papman (14 Mars 2004)

Delusive a dit:
			
		

> Laisse le 10mn sur tes genoux, et même si le dessous n'est pas chaud, tu sentiras quelque chose



Le jour où tu sentiras une mutation c'est que ton cancer te titille... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par contre pour la chaleur je veux bien te croire qu'elle te chauffe les genous


----------



## papman (14 Mars 2004)

Oups.
Je voulais dire genoux  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Honte sur moi et ma famille pour 25 générations


----------



## Yip (14 Mars 2004)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Oups.
> Je voulais dire genoux
> 
> 
> ...



Y en a ici qui ont jeté l'opprobre sur leur descendance jusqu'à la fin des temps alors.


----------



## einqui (15 Mars 2004)

Pourtant, depuis la mise a jour Jaguar 10.2.6 ? (7 ?), le ventilateur des PowerBook se declenche plus souvent, la temperature de declenchement a semble-t-il ete abaissee


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mars 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, depuis la mise a jour Jaguar 10.2.6 ? (7 ?), le ventilateur des PowerBook se declenche plus souvent, la temperature de declenchement a semble-t-il ete abaissee



en réalité, il s'agit de la MàJ de Panther 
- 10.3.2 pour les alubook 12" rev.1
- 10.3.3 pour les alubook 15" (+ les alubook 12" rev. 2 ??? + les alubook 17" ???)


----------



## einqui (11 Mai 2004)

C'est certainement fort utile.... mais particulierement desagreable. Si j'ecoute un AAC avec iTunes, il se declenche au bout d'environ 5 minutes (vitesse maximale, ce qui fait que j'ai l'impression que quelqu'un passe l'aspirateur dans la piece d'a cote. Et puis 15 minutes apres, alors qu'iTunes tourne toujours en lecture d'AAC, il s'arrete.....
Il lui arrive meme de se declencher pendant que j'utilise SubaThe... Subthea... enfin bref, le logiciel pour editer (entre autres) des pages Web 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . 
Je me demande si tout cela est bien normal...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je me demande comment je vais faire si je veux peaufiner ma presentation pendant une conf.... Tout le monde va se retourner!


----------



## macinside (11 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Pourtant, depuis la mise a jour Jaguar 10.2.6 ? (7 ?), le ventilateur des PowerBook se declenche plus souvent, la temperature de declenchement a semble-t-il ete abaissee



mais en contre partie la température interne de la machine de la machine a fortement diminuer (environ 10 °c)


----------



## einqui (11 Mai 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> mais en contre partie la température interne de la machine de la machine a fortement diminuer (environ 10 °c)



Entierement d'accord! Je ne sens plus la forte chaleur du cote gauche du TrackPad. Mais je trouve simplement que le ventilateur se declenche un peu vite en vitesse maximale.


----------



## Anonyme (12 Mai 2004)

papman a dit:
			
		

> Les coups de soleil provoquent des mutations de l'ADN à cause de UV qui sont mutagènes (agent bloquant de la réplication). C'est donc le soleil le problème... Mais pour la chaleur
> 
> 
> 
> ...


J'ajouterai tout de même que la surchauffe des couilles peut entraîner une infertilité, donc pour votre santé éloignez votre Powerbook de vos gonades


----------



## Sebang (12 Mai 2004)

einqui a dit:
			
		

> Entierement d'accord! Je ne sens plus la forte chaleur du cote gauche du TrackPad. Mais je trouve simplement que le ventilateur se declenche un peu vite en vitesse maximale.



Est-ce toujours le meme probleme avec les nouvelles revisions ou ce probleme de forte chaleur ne touche que les rev. A ?

J'avais lu je ne sais plus ou que les rev. A etaient de vraies bouilloires et que ca c'etait calme avec les 1ghz. Qu'en est-il des 1.33ghz ?


----------



## Mulder (12 Mai 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> J'avais lu je ne sais plus ou que les rev. A etaient de vraies bouilloires et que ca c'etait calme avec les 1ghz. Qu'en est-il des 1.33ghz ?


Je me demande s'il est vraiment possible de régler le problème de chaleur en montant la fréquence des processeurs


----------



## Sebang (13 Mai 2004)

Mulder a dit:
			
		

> Je me demande s'il est vraiment possible de régler le problème de chaleur en montant la fréquence des processeurs



Ben s'ils changent le processeur, c'est possible je pense. Si c'est le meme qui est overclocke, effectivement, c'est pas sur que ca soit moins chaud. Mais si c'est un proc different qui chauffe moins, pourquoi pas ?


----------

